# βρήκα το μήνα που τρέφει τους έντεκα = I've found the goose that lays the golden eggs



## nickel (Nov 11, 2011)

Ο τίτλος είναι προκλητικός, διότι δυστυχώς τον μήνα τον ψάχνω ακόμα. Στα λεξικά το ΛΚΝ είναι ακριβέστερο, δεν βάζει ρήμα:

*O μήνας που τρέφει τους έντεκα*, για περίοδο οικονομικά πολύ αποδοτική που εξασφαλίζει μεγάλο διάστημα απραξίας, καθισιού. [ΛΚΝ, λήμμα _τρέφω_]

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα _μήνας_):
*βρίσκω τον μήνα που τρέφει τους έντεκα* βρίσκω κάποιο πρόσωπο, το οποίο μου ικανοποιεί τις απαιτήσεις, χωρίς εγώ να κάνω ή να προσφέρω τίποτα.
(Εκτός από τα δύο παραπανίσια κόμματα, νομίζω ότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με «πρόσωπο».)

Έχουμε επίσης και «μήνα που *θ*ρέφει τους έντεκα», και έτσι το έχει ο Σαραντάκος στο σημερινό του «Μέρα με τα τρία έντεκα».
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/endeka/

Το γεγονός ότι κανένας εδώ δεν άρχισε σήμερα το «νήμα του έντεκα» και κανένας δεν φρόντισε να γράψει ένα μήνυμα στις 11:11 σημαίνει ότι ή έχουμε αλλού τα μυαλά μας ή η Λεξιλογία έχει χάσει τα αντανακλαστικά της. Ή και τα δύο.

Λοιπόν, τον ιδιωματισμό:

βρίσκω τον μήνα που τρέφει τους έντεκα = to find the goose that lays the golden egg (Κοραής)
come upon the goose that lays the golden eggs (Ρίζου)
strike it rich (Φυτράκη)

Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι περισσότερο «πιάνω την καλή», hit the jackpot, have one's ship come in, κάτι που συμβαίνει μια φορά. Δεν δίνει την αίσθηση της μόνιμης εκμετάλλευσης.

Η έκφραση με τη χήνα, από το μύθο του Αισώπου για τη χρυσοτόκο χήνα / όρνιθα, δίνει κυρίως τον ιδιωματισμό *kill the goose that lays the golden eggs*, αλλά, δεν λείπει και η χρήση με το find: *He’s found the goose that lays the golden eggs.* Χωρίς το _kill_ είναι και η πρώτη χρήση στο OED, εκτός από την παλιά (1589) σε μετάφραση του Αισώπου:

1862 G. Dodd _Where do We get It?_ ii. 103 The natives adopted a reckless way of cutting down the trees in order to obtain the sap; but they are now gradually accustoming themselves to a more economical method—they preserve the ‘goose that lays the golden eggs’.

Διαδεδομένη είναι και η χρήση με ενικό («golden egg»).

Περισσότερα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Goose_That_Laid_the_Golden_Eggs
*Ο μύθος του Αισώπου*


----------

